# what age can puppies have raw marrow bones?



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hi, My breeder has suggested that puppies love raw marrow bones and I wondered what age you can start giving them to dogs?

Thank you


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mine had a knuckle bone at 10 weeks.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Thank you Blitz


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

dogs should only have rib bones, no weight bearing bones as they are likely to damage there teeth and should always be supervised when having bones


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our setter Zoe had raw rib bones from when we first had her at 9 weeks. She is 3 now and still loves her marrow bones. My friend gets me 4 from her butchers Zoe has 1 Button has 1 William has 1 to guard for the afternoon he wont chew on it but we live in hopeut:and 1 in the fridge for Button tomorrw she'll only eat them fresh then Zoe gets them all after a couple of days. As far as she's concerned the smellier the better


----------

